# 2009 Look 585 Ultra



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking at this 585Ultra. Full dura ace with mavic wheels. $1500 a good price?

Thanks


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If the frame is in good condition (maye take it to a shop and have them inspect it) - that is a very fair price.

There are a lot of people that love that frame (myself included). I would buy that in a second. 

In the next second after i owned it, I would change the bar tape.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd also be all over that if the frame didn't have any issues. That is a good price on a great bike.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I love my 585 bike I built up myself.

That one has a bunch of parts on it that I'm personally not crazy about, but overall it's OK. If it were mine I'd be stripping it and starting again. If $1500 is the asking price then try an offer.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd buy it, strip off all the old DA components, and rebuild it. $1500 is fair, offer $1300 and see if you can snag a really smoking deal.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Sure Shimano 7800 isn't the latest and greatest, but it damn works. Much better than 7900. If the OP wanted to sell it off to get something more modern (11 speed) I could understand that. Just not sure selling off the 7800 and having to buy a new groupset would be the best use of money if this is close to their max budget. I'd ride the 7800 until it dies personally. Then replace it. 

But I could understand selling off the 7800 and stripping down the frame and building it up exactly like I would want it. That 585 Ultra is an amazing frame and should last a long time. Maybe there are some lighter frames on the market now. But that 585 Ultra is light, stiff, comfortable and so classy looking. Just gorgeous.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey, bjb85runner, 

Do you live in Vancouver, WA? I just saw that ad on CL. 
I thought I had the only Look in Vancouver..


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I have DA7800 on my 585, love everything about it.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

hawker12 said:


> I have DA7800 on my 585, love everything about it.


I have a backup 7800 STI set.  No 11 speed need or plans for me...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sram Red 10 speed on my 585 Origin.

Shimano Di2 on my race bike...


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you buy it ??? What a great ride for a great price !!


----------

